# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  polished floor boards

## margarittia

Help. I had  my hard wood  boards  stripped back and repolished in March, by a  tradesman claiming to be best in the business, with 42 years experience. as  I have  red cedar timber skirting  boards, I was  particular that they take care and not splash   up on them, they were all splashed with laquer, he  stripped  the paint off my window  skirting boards,  his own hair was  polished onto my boards, and the list of damage goes on,  I  had him return, showed him what I was very unhappy with,  he  told me My house was a dark house to see to polish in !  I had a quote from a tradesman  to repair the damage, then I  deleted $200.00 off his quote to polish boards, sending a full letter of  explaination as to why. with each mistake  listed and the reason why.  it is now three months  later and the  boards are dulling,' it is  a bad  unbelievable experience.' I rang him to day  to  get him here to see  these dulling boards as  he   had assured me  there is a 7  year life span on his work, and the boards would look like glass,  first call, he hung up on me,  so I  rang him at his business, he told me that he will do nothing to help me, and he does not care. Where do I go to get Help? I live In country Victoria.
I have  extracted A " I will have a look at them, but I will not fix them'  and they fade with the sun
My name is Susan.  :Rolleyes:  any handy men, women  out there I would appreciate your help.

----------


## r3nov8or

Do you know what he coated the floor with? What coating did he quote you for? To dull so quickly it may be water based. If there was little odour this is another clue. In constrast a 2-pack high quailty product has a very strong odour for a few days. Once you gather as much evidence as possible (from independent pros or associations) that you were ripped off there are building associations and Fair Tarding that may be able to help. 
If you can narrow down 'country Victoria' a bit somone one here may be happy to have a look to help assess the extent of the issues.

----------


## watson

Susan, If you could PM me with your area I will try to access someone to have a look see.
Failing that some pics might help to mate.

----------


## margarittia

I live In  North east Victoria... on the hume highway, and  He  claims  he did three coats, as I had to be out of my home for  4  days, because of the smell. he never gave me a written quote, it was a over the phone agreemant on price, he did not  come to my home to  see the   boards, it was all done over the phone. My mistake, but I had just seperated after 36 years of marriage....!
I knew  the size of the job prior  to  previous quotes. 
he got the job, as he advertises that he is the best in the business, and that is what I wanted the best
  with in  two days the dogs had scratched the boards as well.  
I have had people comment on what has happened to my boards?
 he told me to wash them with white vinegar.
I followed his instructions  and they are dulling, and  there is no direct sun light on them
  as I am learning this tonight  I hope you get my messages
 thanks  susan
.

----------


## namtrak

Very unfortunate stuff there. 
To be fair to the tradie dark houses can be problematic to work in, particularly for sanders.  I always try and put the coats on first thing in the morning under sun light, otherwise it is too easy to miss scratches and stuff.  The hairs should be easy enough to remove, but the skirting boards could be an issue. 
The Australian Timber Flooring Association have a mediation service which may be of help.  ATFA - The peak body for timber floors and timber flooring, representing contractors, manufacturers and suppliers nationwide 
Give them a call and have a chat with Randy the CEO (note: not the randy CEO) - he's a good bloke and should point you in the right direction. 
PM me if you need more advice 
Cheers

----------


## Dusty

How is this guy the _best_? Aren't we all the best? Isn't every flooring contractor you meet the best one going around? 
Anyway, we all know who the best is and so it doesn't need to be said, so I'll leave it humbly at that :Blush7:  :Wink 1:  
Anyway, the only course of action for you at this stage is to someone from the ATFA as suggested by Namtrak, above :Arrow Up:  
It's a shame that it's happened, but with a bit of work and mucking around on your part it can and will be rectified. 
Ring him everyday, but never loose your temper, just calmly ask him to come out and have a look and when he thinks he might be able to fix it. Keep a record of every conversation, or attempted conversation. Even better, send him text messages and make sure the tone of your messages is calm and above board. Keep a record of every text you send they may well come in handy down the track. 
Good luck. 
As someone else suggested, post a couple of pics to give us a fair idea of what you're up against.

----------


## margarittia

thank you dusty,   he advertises in our local paper.. " when only the best counts' also claiming to  have over 40 years experience.  
he is Not a member of the Australian floor board association.   he has hung on me twice and called my x husband a "pill"  because he has questioned if he  did put three coats down.!  
 he has said  " he will look at the dulling boards  but refuses to fix them"
I  rang him with my New compliant  regarding the boards fading and he was hostile, hanging up,  I rang  his mobile,  managed to explain  my new compliant.. he said.." I will do nothing for you....  and  he is  the best."
 I said then behave like it'  he bags  out the opposition, claiming they  rip you off... 
 I would have been happier to be ripped off, than have his shoddy workman ship.. he gives floor polishers a Bad  Name..  and If I have learnt  anything, it is there is a Australian floor  board asscociation bound with a code of ethics and conduct,  which he broke both. and I will be telling all..to make sure they hire from there.. 
I learn' :Frown: t the hard way
 thanks... susan  next step  take some :Photo3:

----------


## jago

Sorry to hear what you 're going through could I suggest a phone call to Consumer Affairs and get their assistance as he is not registered with a trade body.  Consumer Affairs Victoria - Building and renovating 
Good luck :2thumbsup:

----------


## margarittia

thank you guys.. it has taken a week to sort my way throught this mine field...  I have   taken all your advise, I contacted   Australian  timber floor association,  researched him, and he is not a member.  I have enlisted the help of my son, who is  sending his new camera to me to take pics of the damage. and today I got in touch with consumer affairs.
I was advised to send him a letter of demand,    stating clearly  what I what. I want my money back, so I can hire  a proffesional  floor polisher. I was advised because of his hostilty on the phone to cease communication with him. I have given him 7 days to reply. If he does not, I will engage consumer affairs to   investigate his shoddy work and get my money back.  
 once again thank you  I will keep you informed  as  I see, that by the views  there are members that are curious  to see   how I am going..
  a special thank you to all the members that contacted me. through  renovators forum Hugs   from a grateful gal... Susan    :Wink:

----------


## jago

Consumer affairs do actually have some clout to deal with these problems. Just hold your nerve and keep logs of calls,  pictures, correspondances etc all the stuff you're already doing. 
Again good luck.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## margarittia

[S]Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.[/S] *EDIT*
Hang in there..Susan is just learning how to post pics *(Watson)*

----------


## margarittia

Hi guys  tring to send some pics of my boards for you to   see
 susan :Cry:   wow I have 2 up.. this  is  looking down the  kitchen... floor boards   stripped back  and polished on the 3rd march 2010  second one shows   where sander has hit the   side of my cupboards, and look close at the laquer  mark..    I will post more tomorrow if any one is interested  
 susan

----------


## margarittia

this is the one I forgot before.. shows  my  skirting boards... :Frown: . susan

----------


## margarittia

this is the one I forgot before.. shows  my  skirting boards... :Frown: .  note the shine on the  boards up towards the wall..     that is the extension of previous  pic..  walking down the kitchen...   susan

----------


## margarittia

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.

----------


## tazma1

> Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.

  I just clicked on your skirting boards, I could not believe a professional tradesman would leave a floor in that condition, my husband did a floor for our son and he took 2 days to sand it, and then did four coats of the high gloss paint and it looks a million dollar job. We had estimates over the phone for the area approx. 7 squares in the old measuring and the quotes were $3000 and $4000 what did your person charge you? We live in Canberra. My husband did it for between $650 and $700. I am so sorry to see you have been landed with such a bad job, every time you walk into the area all you can see is this mess, I am sure Department of Fair Trading will help when they see a photo like this one. Good Luck. Margaret.

----------


## margarittia

I see I have lots of views.. I hope that my pics make you think that if you need a tradie  you    hire a registered one..  I thought  I  had.... !  
 susan.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## margarittia

thank you tazma1    he charged me   one thousand one hundred dollars.. with three coats.. he alleges he put on...  I  took my dogs and went  away while he  did it...    there is damage evey where I look... I thought I was going to let it go.. but I cant... I am shocked with the pics to be honest...  susan

----------


## margarittia

Just adding one more...     :Frown:

----------


## margarittia

7 days up tomorrow ..now to hold my nerve and follow through... scary..

----------


## watson

Go for it Susan

----------


## namtrak

Maybe its my eyes, age, senility - but I cant really spot the problems?  The floor finish itself seems okay - I think? 
Australian Standards have a set of tolerances for floor finishes which may be worth investigating as well. 
Cheers

----------


## TimDavis

Afraid I have to agree with Namtrac on this. The floor finish looks ok to me. If you allow dogs to run around on a polished floor of coarse it is going to scratch. The finish may be dulling but that is what happens on any polished floor. The timber darkens/dulls after a short length of time.The fresh sanded look pales very quickly, it's called oxidation. The coating itself darkens and dulls with exposure to light and general wear and tear, eg dogs and foot traffic. No floor product on earth stays shiny indefinately. This is similar to a new car finish, you wouldn't expect it to look new for long if you walked on the bonnet and let a dog crawl all over it, same thing.
As for the damage to the skirtings that is unfortunate, but sometimes unavoidable. Sanding a floor requires the use of very heavy equipment and is very hard work. Collateral damage is to be expected. Perhaps the tradesman should have warned you, it happens. The coating on the skirtings can be avoided but this too is difficult. Floor coatings have to be applied fast because they dry quickly, and need to be applied evenly, not an easy task. You have already deducted an amount for this so don't complain.
Not many people understand how difficult it can be sanding and finishing an old timber floor and often have unrealistic expectations of what can be achieved. They are all too ready to sink the boot into the unfortunate tradesman, accusing him of incompetence when in actual fact he's probably done about as best as can be expected under the circumstances.

----------


## jago

> Sanding a floor requires the use of very heavy equipment and is very hard work. Collateral damage is to be expected.

  You lost me here, if a professional is paid to do a job they should be minimizing risk not saying argh well @@@@ happens! :No:  
As a picture editor;  "pictures do tell a thousand words" but some of them are lies! Too difficult to make an accurate determination from "sorry" a series of badly taken pictures.

----------


## margarittia

_"Sanding a floor requires the use of very heavy equipment and is very hard work. Collateral damage is to be expected." if this is true maybe... the tradesman should admit that.._ _I hired him explaining that I wanted due care taken with my cedar skirting boards it was One of my biggest concerns. He assured me he would take care._ _If polished floor boards are going to dull in 4 months where there is traffic and remain looking new where there is not traffic well what the hell?_ _I was assured that my boards would have a life of 7 years.. before having to be done again.. is that not the norm?_ _I have timber venetians in the kitchen that were not removed, and he put One 60watt globe in one of 5 lights.. as to his excuse it was a dark house , it was because he was to lazy to let the light in._ _as to the pics it is very hard to to let you see what I see.. but yesterday I moved my kitchen table for a comparison and the difference is remarkable._ _I expected the dogs would scratch the boards.._  _when I asked him back, to see the damage He wanted $50.00 to fix it.. when I said NO, he told me to get a professional in to fix damage would cost no more than $50.00 it is $200.00 and climbing._ _as for putting the boots in to a poor trade " he put the Boots into me."_ _thanks for the input guys..._  _oh is the collateral damage where he tipped the dust into my recycle bin, and then splashed the lacquer all over my fence,that cannot be removed..._   _I thought I hired the best... think about that, he claims to be " the best in the business"_ _I was prepared to pay for the best.. and he stated when I got back from my three days away My boards would Look like Glass.. well they did for three months..!_ _._

----------


## namtrak

Funny thing about the "best floor sander in the business", nearly every floor sander I meet tells me they are the best in the business - must be an in joke I haven't figured out yet. 
The skirting boards just look like normal Vic Ash to me (same as the floor), I think the floor guy could have replaced them easy enough if it was a real drama. 
Have you had a qualified third party look at the floor yet?

----------


## r3nov8or

I think it is hard to tell from the photos how good or bad the floors are due to the angle. But the damage to the skirting and cabinets, and floor product on same, is not excusable in my view. We have 27 squares of polished floor boards, done after two renovations, done by different companies and no issues whatsoever. The latest one included sanding/polishing around a brand new white kitchen and was done without a scratch and no product on kickboards at all.  
My point is that it is quite possible to do this job very well, and is reasonable to expect that.  
Making excuses about heavy machines doesn't add up - that's their job! 
The one thing we learnt between the first and second polishing was that traffic areas will inevitably show on full gloss, and we went with a satin finish the second time. The first polish is holding up well after 10 years, and when we finally need to do it again we will go with satin on the recoat.

----------


## Dusty

Dusty, tentatively sticks a toe into the water.....nah, #@&* that, looks to be a bit out of my depth.  :Snorkle:   :Snorkel:   :Rofl5:

----------


## r3nov8or

Come on Dusty, you obviously have something to say...

----------


## Dusty

No. Nothing really.  
Too busy picking the splinters out of me @@@@ from sitting on the fence.

----------


## bcaso

Hi Guys,  Have not posted in ages.   
I did not look at the pics as yet, regardless,  I am a little dissapointed in some of the coments made as well.  Marg,  I share your frustration. 
From an owner builder point of view.  When getting a tradesman to do a job, one assume/expects a certain amount of prefoessionalism.  What I am trying to say is I am sick of  tradesman (all the tradesman I have asked for help) not completing jobs to my satisfaction.  Yes I may be fussy, however in my case, the reason I have employed them, is for their expertise.  How can someone set an expectation when you don't have the experience to know what is involved.  When the job is complete, there is normally a WOW factor and more often than not, a magnificent transformation which is great.......initially.  It's not until you have checked over everything or you move onto the next stage of your project do you realise the imperfections. At this point it is generlly too late to do anything. 
I just think the tradesperson should set the expectation and if not delivered should be accountable for.  
Now that I have had my whinge, I have a question for the profesionals.... 
Has anyone had any experience with polishing floorboards that have been layed and not polished for some time....say a year.  Does the sander/polish normally get rid of grime....Maybe the odd water stain (not too bad) and if not, would an oil based product be better to hide the stains? 
Cheers

----------


## Dusty

bcaso,
Haven't you done that floor yet? I thought you would of been long finished. 
What's the hold-up? 
Oh, and by the way. All the grim, dirt, paint and what-not will go when the floors are sanded and polished.

----------


## watson

*Just a quick update:*
Susan has not deserted the thread....She is having trouble logging on...The server keeps timing out at her end.
Computer help will arrive in the morning.

----------


## Vin

In this pic was this damage done by the tradie, or was that there before hand?

----------


## Dusty

Vin,
I think this picture is to highlight where the contractor had touched with a brush, or perhaps bumped the skirting with his roller during the coating process.  
The mark you have indicated....well, if the sander-man did create that damage, well, I'll be b#$$*%*d as to how he did so, as, to be honest, I fail to see how he could of made such a unique mark with any of the sanding equipment I'm familiar with.

----------


## jago

> Wow...It's wonderful...I loved it)

  Yeah right ... is that the best you could do :Pointlaugh:

----------


## margarittia

Hi guys I am back.. thank you Noel for all your help.. turned out to be my modem.. Yes Vin that mark was made by the floor polisher. Guy... today I have asked consumer affairs to send me the paper work to lodge my complaint..so I am going to try and take some more pics for you.. put your glasses On guys... okay... susan :Redface: . and big Hugz  to Noel..X

----------


## Vin

> Hi guys I am back.. thank you Noel for all your help.. turned out to be my modem.. Yes Vin that mark was made by the floor polisher. Guy... today I have asked consumer affairs to send me the paper work to lodge my complaint..so I am going to try and take some more pics for you.. put your glasses On guys... okay... susan. and big Hugz  to Noel..X

  marg, take the ba####d to the cleaners, what a scum bag!

----------


## margarittia

Hi Guys thanks for the support, can  you please look at the Pics again...  and look for the laquer marks up agianst the walls, and the skirting boards.. he Told me it would fade In three Months... ! and there is me  Susan...

----------


## margarittia

well,  I may as well show you all the  damage... this was my Fence when I got home..   was not there when I left.. and that.. you cannot remove...!  the other one   well thats just part of my boards...! off the fence yet  Dusty?

----------


## Gooner

hmmm. I guess it's hard to make judgement without actually seeing it in person. Some of your photos are obviously bad workmanship. E.g. scuffmarks on the wall (how did that happen?!), scratches in your paintwork and polish on your fence(!?). Is that where he did his clean up? I splashed some finish on my laundry walls accidentily when cleaning up and at first it was a clear splatter. Now it is a dark orangish splatter after 2 years time that really stands out. (Laundry reno is on the cards). 
I can't see the problem with some of your photos though. E.g. You have a photo showing what I believe is your hallway (1st image in post 12). Whats wrong there? In the post above, I assume the second image is showing a hair in the finish? (Maybe getting a little picky there  :Smilie:  ) In the post before that, (with a picture of yourself) the second image shows the skirts and wall. Is it just me, or do the "marks" on the wall look like a reflection from the finish? 
I sanded and polished most of my house 2.5 years ago and came out great. I was careful with the skirts and used a paintbrush around the walls as I wanted to minimize the finish getting on the the skirts. I assume most tradesmen do not do this (?).  
The scratches on your paintwork are not acceptable in my opinion. Unless you have very brittle paintwork, it looks like he was a little rough in using the edger around the walls. Someone earlier said something about sanders using "industrial equipment". Errrrr... I used a hired edger from Bunnings and my skirts are virtually untouched. Sanders should have either the same or better equipment, so I don't think this is a valid argument at all.

----------


## margarittia

Hi Gooner.. the shine on the floor boards Is  the Laquer... not the reflection of the floor boards..... !     this, we had an indepth conversation into the day he arrived.. careful with my skirting boards please.". trust me  I am the best in the business " he said.... !

----------


## margarittia

can any one tell me how to get the best   photo shot with the camera?

----------


## Gooner

Margarittia, I suggest you post one photo at a time with an exact description of the issues in each photo. It is difficult to know what you are highlighting in your photos especially in terms of what is old and new damage.

----------


## margarittia

thanks gooner 
Pic number I you are looking for the Lacquer line on the floor and damage at end of cupboards
pic number 2 paint stripped off window sill skirting board.. 
Pic number 3 this is a pic of the stain that was stripped away in the back room door way out onto the decking... 
the one of the fence is where he tipped god knows what.. 
the other one is off the skirting boards in the kitchen and the Lacqer that is on all the boards.. I know from the pics it looks like the shine from the :Rolleyes:  boards it is not..! 
then there is a pic of me so that you know who I am.. as I dont know how to put a profile pic up...! 
does this help? none have previous damage on them... they all the tradies handy work..! yes I know the pics are not good. but they tell a story....!
susan... 
.

----------


## Gooner

Hmm.. Ok. I still can't understand how he could have managed the damage as per pic #3. I'm not doubting you, just find it very odd. The sanding equipment and process should not cause that to happen.

----------


## namtrak

Yeh, I think thats one of the things that is a bit confusing as the damage in pic 1 and pic 3 just look like normal wear and tear. 
The sort of damage you may get from your machines: 
Skirting and Walls:   
The edger could leave a thin dark line/mark about 2cm above ground level around the wall edges. 
The big belt sanders may make the odd bump or dent in a corner, but it is rare and generally small. 
The finish sander may leave the odd scuff marks, but it is rare. 
Floor: 
Scratches in the floor that aren't sanded properly - particularly diagonal scratches which were put in when he sanded the floor and not taken out when he sanded with the boards. 
Circular scratches that you can see from standing height at 45 degrees under normal light - these are left by the finish sander either not being finished with the proper grits or the sander picking a small piece of grit and denting the floor with it. 
Grooves in the floor about 4cm wide and running perpendicular into the wall fro about 30cm out, these are left by heavy handed work with the edger. 
2cm by 30cm grooves that are parallel to the walls and about 10cm away from the wall.  These are called drop marks and are where the big belt sander stops and goes back over the floor.  
Finish: 
Roller marks - generally pretty obvious 
Marks up the skirting boards and trims - can be harder to spot, but caused by not a particularly neat process for cutting in the floor with a brush.  
Anyway, these are but a few of the marks and blemishes that can be left by a sander.  It may give you something to focus on. 
For your floor the things I can see in the photos are: 
The shed is definitely a screw up, should be cleaned up with some thinners of some sort. 
There are some excess brush marks up the skirting boards, once again should be cleaned up with some thinners.  Or maybe just replace the skirts if there is only a couple that have a coating,

----------


## margarittia

Hi Namtrak thank you for the post I am learning all the time.. One thing I do know is there was NO  cutting in with a Paint brush  any where as that is where the lacquer is pooling.. if you look  carefully at the pics you can see it...   
Tomorrow I  am going to consumer affairs to lodge my complaint.. and I am taking along all your advise  so thank you all
 Susan

----------


## glock40sw

> Dusty, tentatively sticks a toe into the water.....nah, #@&* that, looks to be a bit out of my depth.

   
Floorie humour. :2thumbsup:  :Biggrin: 
Dusty...You blokes kill me. 
I love you guys.... :Inlove:

----------


## bcaso

> Haven't you done that floor yet? I thought you would of been long finished.
>  All the grim, dirt, paint and what-not will go when the floors are sanded and polished.

  Too many things to do, too many things to learn. Never enough time 
1) So just how close can you guys get to the skirt (without damaging them?
2)  If part of the grime is an oil spill or oily grime, do you think this would mean I need to use an oil/wax based polish as aposed to water based or shouldn't it matter
3)  Do most people put in a kitchen (island) and then polish the floors or polish the floors first then the kitchen?  (please answer from a better job point of view, not an easier to do, point of view thanks)

----------


## margarittia

All my skirting boards ater damaged....   see pics   of  No cutting in... note  pic one the    damage  done  by sander.. to  the  skirting boards and the  line of lacquer.... 
 pic two and three  laques line against the boards...look closley and you can see  lacquer splash up the  cedar boards....      No paint job   cutting in   done any .. where in my house...
susan

----------


## Gooner

Regarding pic #2 & #3, if you are referring to the "lacquer line" along the floor boards themselves, then I believe that this is not "lacquer". This is where the edger (sander that is used to get up close to the wall) has not quite made it all the way to the wall.

----------


## Dusty

Good work, Gooner. Spot on. 
What looks like to have happened is...The guy has bumped your skirts (The one's around the bottom of the walls  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) and because he promised that he wouldn't when he submitted his quote he would of shi....er, panicked a little when he saw the marks.  So, to ensure that he didn't mark the skirts anymore he has held back a little bit with the edger, which is all fine, a lot of guy's do this. What he failed to do, is go back over them, even by hand to ensure that it all blends in and becomes the same colour. That was his mistake there. But not really a biggy in the grand scheme of things.

----------


## Dusty

> Too many things to do, too many things to learn. Never enough time 
> 1) So just how close can you guys get to the skirt (without damaging them?
> 2)  If part of the grime is an oil spill or oily grime, do you think this would mean I need to use an oil/wax based polish as aposed to water based or shouldn't it matter
> 3)  Do most people put in a kitchen (island) and then polish the floors or polish the floors first then the kitchen?  (please answer from a better job point of view, not an easier to do, point of view thanks)

  #1.  I can't speak for any other floor sanders, but, me, personally, I'm able to get right up to the skirts, kickers around the bottom of the kitchen and cupboards without too much damage. See attached photo's for more details. 
#2. Once the floor has been _properly_ prepared it won't make a rat's clacker bag of difference whether you use Solvent, Oil or Water-based coatings. It's all good. 
#3. Again, not sure about other tradesmen, but I don't have an issue with the bench being there or not.  But, bear these things in mind: If the bench is installed after the floors are finished it will possibly provide the best look as far as the sanding goes and obviously no chance of the cabinetry being marked.  But, if the floor is done you have to bust the balls of the kitchen installer to make sure he doesn't damage the floor - so, it's either one way or the other. 
If the floor is un-sanded and the island bench is placed on top there is a chance that the boards will be uneven and this can be noticeable after it's all done. And, with you being a particularly fussy pri...er, um, person it might annoy you no end. 
So, here's what I'd do. (This is for best results, right)  
Do a rough sand where the kitchen is going.
Then apply a coat or two under where the kitchen is going, this will seal off the boards which can be helpful if the dishwasher leaks a bit, or the Plumber gets a bit of water everywhere when he hooks up.
Then fully install the kitchen without any fear of marking the floor from dragging cabinets, or dropping chisels and hammers.
Followed, lastly, by having the floors sanded and finished.
Move in. Enjoy. 
Here are some photo's outlining how I go about sanding up to skirts, benches and cupboards.  PICTURES

----------


## margarittia

Thanks Dusty.. I am going to show your pics   to show it can be done....  as for the sun  fading it in three months..."  guess that is not going to happen.!.. that's the   skirting boards...!
  and If I may...... this is a" biggie to me"... I was ' just 'seperated at the time  after a life time..! and  this was my first "  job at Hiring a handy man.".. and I was so careful... explained  what I required....   . and what  I wanted him to take "due care " with... 
Oh,  my X   loves the job he did..! :Eek:    and reminds me every time he  gets in my door....But now after seeing the boards  Fade  in three months...  he  is  on my  side at  last  !    it only took   36 years....!  
 susan  
p.s  I love your work Dusty..  I wish  I had found you.. :Wink:

----------


## bcaso

:brava: Great post dusty.  It's really good that you spend the time to share your knowledge. A great asset to the forum.

----------


## margarittia

Today I lodged My complaint at consumer affairs..... if this fails.. I expect I will have have to go to VCAT... and I will... 
just keeping you up to date..
susan

----------


## mattwilliams78

I just finished up some floor sanding at the weekend - its a pain of a job. Good point someone made about the satin finish - maybe it doesn't quite look as good as the glossy finish does to begin with but once its done thats how it will always look, not going dull after a short time (especially in high traffic areas and with dogs). I did mine two years ago and it still looks fine - though someone (namtrak?) was describing potential damage marks and I definately have those roller marks from stopping in the same place every run. I see them but I don't think others do and I'm trying my hardest not to point it out anymore LOL 
Dusty, I remember some compliments you gave me at the time but I love your work in those photos! That floor looks fantastic. What tool do you use to do that neat 3/4" strip along the board? a grinder? how do you do it without digging into the board - seems a bit harsh/hardcore to me?? 
Margerita - I sympathise with your situation. I find that when I do a job myself I'm very forgiving of the quality but if I pay someone I do get disappointed because I don't reckon its much better than I could do myself. A landscaper just did some work for me and whilst I am generally happy with what was done in the timeframe a) the drainage is poor (which I asked him if I needed to do anything about before the lawn went down but he assured me it was ok - which it now isn't) and b) the retaining wall is hard against the boundary fence and should really be moved to comply with council. I reckon sometimes I'm a soft touch with these tradies. I paid him in full at the time but it was only when my neighbour complained a few days later about the wall that I realised it was wrong. I've asked him to come back which he said he would do but I'm waiting to tie it in with something else because I still feel obliged to pay him more to fix it - I mean, I realise I told him to put the wall there but I hadn't known/realised about the council rules and perhaps he should have pointed it out to me first?

----------


## bcaso

Matt, I certainly hear you and by the sound of it we come from the same mould. For me, when you employ a pro, I would expect expert advice along with the passion that is advertised by the pro when fighting  for the job.  As pointed out by Matt above, it is often too late and payment has been made.  Not until later you or another tradie has picked  up any error. 
Really pi$ez me off :No:  
I am sure there are tradies/people reading this with different experiences but from all the people I have ever spoken to, this seems the norm these days......and no, I do not go the cheapest quote (normally the more expensive) 
I take my hat off to the tradies that actually enjoy what they do. They normally do a great job and show pride :2thumbsup:   Thats what you need to look for when choosing someone but often hard as to see when getting a quote.

----------


## margarittia

This is what I looked for  in obtaining MY quote....
 Professional appearance     clean clothes    polo  shirt Logo...   shoes on feet.... 
 Next  was  I looked for  A quote book with the company name on it.. 
Clean van..... 
knowledge of the job.....  
 as I knew the metres involved  the  guy that wrecked me home  assured he was all of the above over the phone.. directed me to his add in the yellow pages  .. 42  years experience.. and when only the best counts...that is were I found him... :Frown: .
I knew I was In trouble when I seen His Van the day he arrived  but told my self not to  panic.! 
 you can tell alot about a tradie  by the way he presents and keeps his  van.. this from a woman with an eye for detail...
Finally  he came  recommended  from some friends.. word of mouth....!    :Confused:  this to we  talked about  the day I hired him over the phone.....  !  I know my mistake... I honestly thought after  talking with him at great length about what I required..." the  best" he ticked all the boxes..
susan....

----------


## bcaso

[quote=margarittia;805144] 
you can tell alot about a tradie by the way he presents and keeps his van.. quote] 
How do you keep your van Dusty :Exclaim:

----------


## Gaza

i have stayed out of this thread as i dont belive that comments of a tradmens work should be made by people who dont have knowedge of a trade or have all facts and ability to see entire job, not just a few pics. 
i for one can not work out how he was able to scratch the wall? 
it is clear that he only applied 1 coat sealer and one top coat or potential just one coat of sealer / top coat mixed together thus why it has lost its shine & is scratching easy. 
the polyurthane on the fence is no big deal but it could have been wiped when it happened. 
the one comment that i am not happy with is saying that you can judge a tradesmen by its van / ute, when i first started out on my own i sold my 40k ute and brought a 2k crap box i drove this thing for a year, it never missed a beat but it did not look the best during that time i did some awsome jobs if anything the guys that drive around in 60k hiluxs dont even do the work them selfs they just turn up to get there cheque. 
i know when a tradesmen is full of s&HI* when they say they have 42 yrs exp or they have all the tools.   
i know a painter who has only been painting for 10yrs but he tells everyone he has 20yrs experince as he used to work 14 hr days so 10yrs = 20yrs.

----------


## Dusty

[quote=bcaso;805202]  

> you can tell alot about a tradie by the way he presents and keeps his van.. quote] 
> How do you keep your van Dusty

  The van.....,is dusty :Redface:  as you might of imagined. But it is super organized, everything in it's place, everything in clearly marked containers a joy to work out of...,and, it's done 330,000 kilometers. It's farted twice, but so far it's never followed through. :2thumbsup:

----------


## margarittia

Gazza and Dusty  I am a girl and don' t   care much about cars  and vans.... what I am trying to say is his  van  was parked in my  car port with the sliding door open, and it had buckets of  ^&#@  just sitting in it... It was a pig Sty... and dirty.. his tools were  dirty..... I always thought that if you  were a  tradie  your  tools and equipment  are your  livelihood.. and   you look after them... and dusty  I can cope with dusty..* smile*.   I walked past seen it.. and thought  what have I done?
he  presented the opposite to what he sold on the phone.... :Cool: 
 thank you   Gaza. I think at long last  I am beginning to understand what has happened... and Dusty I said  I would have hired you. :Redface: 
  thanks guys"   just like you  cannot judge a gal by the cover".. I judged him on presentation.. he sold himself and his business .with absolute professionalism. and he  was not the goods  he sold me..!..
susan

----------


## Gooner

> the polyurthane on the fence is no big deal but it could have been wiped when it happened.

  Really? I doubt that would ever come off. Just look worse over time. I think most people I know would have spat the dummy at that alone. E.g. if he did that at my mums house she would have chased him down the street with a broom in hand.

----------


## margarittia

thank you Gooner" it is a biggie to me."..
I would like to post some pics of my house so you can see why I am so upset.I love my house.... as you can see the floor looks okay in the sun room where the sun hits it..!.  It is in the  Kitchen..  where all the traffic is.... they have dulled the most.." all the traffic well that is Me!"   :Smilie: 
 I take great pride in my home and gardens....  he should have seen that...  
In all honesty the pics   do not do the fading justice.. after  4 months...  it all is beginning to dull... :Frown: 
I saved  VERY HARD.. to have  my floors polished.....!
 susan

----------


## margarittia

this is a pic of my back room with the red cedar  boards... it is a  better one than the one I posted...   
I know a    proffesional tradie  should respect any home and to the best job...       so why didn't  he with mine?
  whan I phoned him to come back to see the damage... " he said this is a good Job Susan"

----------


## Bedford

Am I missing something here, or is there no linings on the inside of those stud walls?  :Smilie:

----------


## Gooner

> Am I missing something here, or is there no linings on the inside of those stud walls?

  Hehe.. looks like it. Must be a cold room.

----------


## margarittia

he he he  .. that is the room....    double insulated  red cedar room.. that is why I wanted  due care taken with the  boards..     it is an mazing room..    brings the out side in...   and in the spring and summer  it is beautiful... 
 the whole room  has  red cedar  lined boards  and the roof is also red cedar... so NO you are not missing anything...
 susan... oh cold   well, then you cuddle...  ! Oh bum I need to find a cuddler..!

----------


## Dusty

It's a very _pretty_ place you have there, Susan.  
Probably too feminine for my tastes (as a fartin', belchin,' nut scratchin' bloke and all) 
I figured out why your ex-husband bailed....He couldn't bear it. :Biggrin:  Get it? With all the teddy bears and stuff....sometimes I just crack ME up. :Biggrin:  
I know you're not happy with the job and all, but, at the end of the day I don't think you're going to be happy with the result from vcat, or consumer affairs, or whoever you went too. I've seen some fairly ordinary floors in my time and I've seen some amazing ones too, and from your photo's I'm thinking that what you have there will fall well into the acceptable range. This, I know, won't change your opinion of him, his work and of how let down you might feel - but, I'm thinking, it may be time for you to move on from this issue before it completely does your head in. 
Obviously, you have to now wait and see what the powers that be reckon, but the other thing _not_ in your favor is that you have waited too long to formally complain about it all. Most of the sorts of things you are pointing out need to be addressed pretty much immediately when the job was completed (barring the wearing out issue of course) 
My tip: Kick back, make yourself a Margarita and relax.

----------


## margarittia

thanks dusty... I wil kick back have a magarittia or two... but will continue on.... My X husband did my head in so... I am coping with this.... ! 
if you could see my dulling boards you would say Fight.. you might not get a result... but want have you got to loose.. and I will...
thanks for all your help...dusty...
susan 
oh boys this is the room... !

----------


## Gaza

> Really? I doubt that would ever come off. Just look worse over time. I think most people I know would have spat the dummy at that alone. E.g. if he did that at my mums house she would have chased him down the street with a broom in hand.

  i find it hard to think that no one else has spilt a liquid when pouring it out of a can into a tray or bucket. 
this guy should have cleaned it off with thinners or atleast now go back and clean it off no matter how long it takes. 
i never said that my tools where crap, please claify that my tools are all now and in good condition i infact have moslty festool tools from sanders to saws and vacums aswell as routers and even the protool chain saw, my tools are worth more than a new BMW or merc.

----------


## margarittia

well it is two weeks since  I took my case to  consumer  affairs  and still no word.. so  I guess he  is going to  play hard ball with me... so I  will have to fight.... such is life....! :Rolleyes: 
 susan

----------

